
Shipments of PC Hard Drives Predicted to Drop by Nearly 50% in 2019 - yread
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14298/shipments-of-pc-hdds-predicted-to-halve-in-2019
======
jsnider3
For clarity, this is talking about hard drives as distinct from solid state
drives.

------
pmiller2
Interesting, but I’d like to see more analysis of exactly why fewer hard
drives would be shipping.

~~~
jjeaff
The article seems to make that clear. SSDs are falling in price, they offer
superior performance and more and more PC sellers will be including them due
to the lower prices.

